# pumpkin for constipation



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you all use pumpkin for constipation? If so, how much?

Thanks


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I use it for constipation or runny poop. I use two heaping tablespoons and mix it with two more giant tablespoons of yogurt. Twice a day. Seems to work for me of course you could even use more. 
Oh and don't be alarmed if they're first pumpkin poop is VERY green LOL Happened to Denali.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I have used it for both constipation, runny poop and used it to hide medicine in. I usually just mix a couple of tablespoons in with their dry food and they love it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll use it for a day, mebbe 2. Beyond that I use Benefibre b/c it has the same active ingredient but doesn't have the high levels of vit A. 

When using pumpkin I use ~2 tablespoons. Benefibre I use 1-1.5 teaspoons.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

As long as the dog isn't allergic, fresh ground flax is good for constipation, particularly food to give regularly if it's chronic. Flaxseed oil (with high lignans) would probably be good for occasional constipation.

Chronic constipation can also be related to low magnesium.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

If the constipation is chronic, you may need to adjust your meat/bone ratios for that particular dog. If my dogs get constipated, I just feed muscle meat for the next meal and leave out the bone, it gets things right back to normal.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie just appeared to be having a hard time getting things moving yesterday, added some pumpkin and everything was good today. Also laid off the bone for a day like someone mentioned, so not sure which helped the most but things are moving now.....So not a chronic thing...at least not at this point! 

Thanks for the great info everyone


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoAllie just appeared to be having a hard time getting things moving yesterday, added some pumpkin and everything was good today. Also laid off the bone for a day like someone mentioned, so not sure which helped the most but things are moving now.....So not a chronic thing...at least not at this point!
> 
> Thanks for the great info everyone


I thought pumpkin was binding???


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Pumpkin is fiber and so can help with both constipation and diarrhea!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dresden
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kelsoAllie just appeared to be having a hard time getting things moving yesterday, added some pumpkin and everything was good today. Also laid off the bone for a day like someone mentioned, so not sure which helped the most but things are moving now.....So not a chronic thing...at least not at this point!
> ...


I thought the same thing, but like Barb said it helps with both constipation and diarrhea! Magic!


----------

